# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  Σχεδιο τηλεορασης FUNAI 20a-0126l

## JOUN

Καλησπερα.
Μηπως εχει καποιος  το σχεδιο απο τηλεοραση  FUNAI 20a-0126l;
Ειναι αρκετα παλια αλλα μου την χαρισαν και ειπα μηπως την φτιαξω και μου μεινει.
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## JOUN

Eχει εξωτερικο τροφοδοτικο 12V.Εδω φαινεται η mainboard.

----------


## JOUN

Καποιος;

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Χωρίς να ξέρω τι έχει θα σου πω να απομονώσεις το τούνερ να δεις αν αλλάξει συμπεριφορά.

----------


## johnkou

Τι προβλημα σου κανει,ειναι η ασημι πουχει τα πληκτρα απο πανω και το τροφοδοτικο με τα 4 πιν;

----------


## JOUN

^^ Ναι Γιαννη αυτη ειναι..
Μολις την ανοιγω,τραβαει καμμια 600mA για 2-3 δευτερα και μετα σβηνει(πεφτει στα 60mA).Την εχω με το δικο μου  τροφοδοτικο.
Να υποθεσω οτι σου εχει τυχει και σενα;

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Λάθος μου Γιώργο, αλλά το σασί μοιάζει με άλλο που έβγαζε διάφορα προβλήματα στη γραμμή data apo tuner.

----------


## JOUN

Τελικά μήπως έχει κάποιος το σχέδιο;

----------


## johnkou

Δοκιμασε να αλλαξεις τη μνημη αφου ειναι σε βαση,κοιτα πανω στην πλακετα αν γραφει κανα κωδικο 17mb και ψαχνεις συνεχεια σχεδιο.

----------

